# UTV Spreaders



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I am looking to ad a hitch mounted tailgate spreader to my Ranger. Western 1000 and Snow Way 6 best deals in my area. Can I run Speedi Dri through them. Client does not want any salt. I've used Speedi Dri as a traction alternative to salt. Doesn't melt anything but makes traction better.

Machine and Spreader will be kept in a garage until needed so material getting wet should not be an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

harddock said:


> I am looking to ad a hitch mounted tailgate spreader to my Ranger. Western 1000 and Snow Way 6 best deals in my area. Can I run Speedi Dri through them. Client does not want any salt. I've used Speedi Dri as a traction alternative to salt. Doesn't melt anything but makes traction better.
> 
> Machine and Spreader will be kept in a garage until needed so material getting wet should not be an issue. Any thoughts?


 I'm thinking it won't spread real good awful light, someone will have to clean it up in the spring if it does spread. Good Luck


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

harddock said:


> I am looking to ad a hitch mounted tailgate spreader to my Ranger. Western 1000 and Snow Way 6 best deals in my area. Can I run Speedi Dri through them. Client does not want any salt. I've used Speedi Dri as a traction alternative to salt. Doesn't melt anything but makes traction better.
> 
> Machine and Spreader will be kept in a garage until needed so material getting wet should not be an issue. Any thoughts?


Take a bag of this speedi dry into your Western and Snoway dealer and ask for a demo. Tell them if it will spread the material you will take it. At that point who cares what the price is, you know it works and you already priced the job accordingly.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What happens when the speedi dry does what it’s inteneded to do, and sucks up moistures and then freezes creating more ice?
There are other deicing prodcuts that don’t include sodium.


----------

